# A Little Nightmare Music



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

www.youtube.com/user/hirnw

Very funny violin and piano duo.


----------



## captaintim (Feb 26, 2007)

Very Good, I love the piano chord sticks, very original!


----------



## CelloPrincess04 (Jan 1, 2007)

this why people think musicians are weird. yesssh.


----------



## Gatton (Dec 20, 2006)

CelloPrincess04 said:


> this why people think musicians are weird. yesssh.


Don't worry CelloPrincess. We're aware that you're not all like that 

Here's a link to help balance things out. The giant Rostropovich. Unfortunately it cuts out after a few minutes.






And a nice quick link to the Prelude from the first Bach suite.






I always forget that there are some great performances on Youtube both from professionals and amateurs alike. It looks like you can watch the entire Dvorak concerto by Rostropovich also. Good stuff.


----------



## captaintim (Feb 26, 2007)

Gatton said:


> It looks like you can watch the entire Dvorak concerto by Rostropovich also. Good stuff.


That's pretty cool. There's so much stuff on that site, no wonder Google got their cheeky mits on it. Oh to be one of the founders of YouTube....


----------

